# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Check out this Sorensen F8 mandolin that just arrived at The Mand

## NewsFetcher

A new mandolin family related entry has been added to the Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. Facebook Page.

Check out this Sorensen F8 mandolin that just arrived at The Mandolin Store.  This mandolin is going to be a POWERHOUSE!


Sorenson F-8 Mandolin - The Mandolin Store
www.themandolinstore.com
Sorenson F-8 Mandolin

More...



This NewsFetcher widget follows the Sorensen Mandolin & Guitar Co. Facebook page scanning for new mandolin related content

Visit: Sorensen Mandolins web site

----------


## phiddlepicker

Wow, that's a fine looking mandolin right there.

Never played a Sorenson.

----------

